# .260 Remington or .257 Roberts



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Hey guys... Trying to help my brother out purchasing a new rifle. The new rifle will be primairly used to punch paper, Deer hunt, and possibly take the ocassional Coyote. So far, he has it narrowed down to the .260 Remington and .257 Roberts. He is looking for a bolt action, 22"-24" barrel rifle. He prefers wood and stainless but Synthetic and stainless would probably be ok as well. 

**** If possible, I would only like opnions and discussion regarding these two chamberings. I know neither have a ton of factory ammo offerings. I handload so that is not an issue. I also know the .243 is great, the .308 is an awesome deer round and the 7mm-08 is very capable etc. My brother has had several shoulder surgeries and needs something very capable of taking deer sized game, yet very easy on the shoulder. 

A few questions right from the start. 

WHY doesnt remington chamber the Model 700 in .260 Rem or .257 Roberts? I know they did in 2007 and 2009 as a limited edition CDL SF but why dont they offer these two chamberings as standard options? Especially the .260 "Rem"? I know it is/was offered in the model 7, but why only the model 7 with an 18" barrel. Seems that a shorter barrel would not take advantage of what the .260 has to offer. Thoughts? 

2nd.. Does Kimber still offer .260 in the 84m. I find nothing about it on their website. 

3rd... Has anyone ever had dealings with the remington custom shop or the kimber custom shop? I never have. Is it possible to have a model 700 or 84m Chambered in .260 without getting a full blown custom rifle? 

Just looking for opinions and advice.. 

Thanks. 
Jeff


----------



## DRHUNTER (Sep 15, 2002)

Not sure if the Rem Model 7 is still chambered for the .260 but it now has a 20 inch barrel as well. It is simply supply and demand if there was a demand for these rounds then you can bet they would be offering them in more rifles. May want to check with Thompson Center as there are a number of offerings for the Encore barrel and some custom barrel makers also will make a barrel for these calibers and the Encore. Good luck.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

DRHUNTER said:


> Not sure if the Rem Model 7 is still chambered for the .260 but it now has a 20 inch barrel as well. It is simply supply and demand if there was a demand for these rounds then you can bet they would be offering them in more rifles. May want to check with Thompson Center as there are a number of offerings for the Encore barrel and some custom barrel makers also will make a barrel for these calibers and the Encore. Good luck.


Yeah.. I know what you are saying... But IMHO these are two very good rounds. Maybe I will just have to call the Custom shop at remington and kimber to see what they say about taking a model 700 or 84m .308 and making it a .260.


----------



## thelastlemming (Sep 11, 2009)

You can re-barrel just about any .308 or .243 you want to .260 Rem and not need to do anything else to it.


----------



## UPhiker (Jul 13, 2008)

As far as I know, the "Custom Shop" is really the "Limited Run Shop". I don't believe that they do any special work, just their catalog items. I'd get the Model Seven CDL is 260 and be done with it. The 20" barrel is fine. Sticking a long tube on a short action is kinda defeating the purpose of it. I have an M7 in 308 and wish that I had gotten the 260 instead. At the time, I was shooting the M1A in competion and so got the 308. Now, I don't hunt enough to make the rebarreling worthwhile.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Another vote here for the Model 7 CDL in .260! Great rifle, great caliber. Top it with a either a 1.75-6x32mm Leupold VX3 or a Nikon Monarch 2-8x32mm and he'll have a great lightweight rifle that won't kick much at all. A Leupold VX3 2.5-8x36mm would work as well if he wanted just a bit larger scope. The trim Mod 7 begs for a smaller lightweight scope.

Remingtons custom shop like Uphiker mentioned is sort of a factory custom shop. They are a step up from their production rifles...hand fitting, custom touches etc. go the website to contact them. They have different models to choose from and then you/they can customize from there. I think pricing starts around the $2500 mark but I'm sure it depends on the rifle.

You can go to the Remington website and click on special runs....Remington usually has a number of distributor specific models that are slightly different from normal production runs. Can be different caliber or different stocks etc. Might find something there that fits his needs as well. 

The .257 is a great round as well and is nice especially if you handload. Ruger chambers this round in ther Hawkeye and Hawkeye Ultra light.


----------



## steelers fan (Dec 5, 2004)

I got my son a Remington 700 in .260, what a nice gun. It shoots 1' groups with federal ammo, and is deadly on deer with very little recoil, it kicks about the same as a 410.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

steelers fan said:


> I got my son a Remington 700 in .260, what a nice gun. It shoots 1' groups with federal ammo, and is deadly on deer with very little recoil, it kicks about the same as a 410.


 
Do you mean Model 7? Model 700 was only chambered in .260 Rem in a limited edition CDL SF model in 2008. To my knowledge anyway... If you did get the limited edition 700, you are a lucky man. 
___________

Thanks for the responses guys. Called Kimber today and they said that they used to chamber the 84 m (few years ago) in .260 but no longer do and the custom shop wont rebarrel a .243. 

I will call Remington to see what they say. .257 bob is looking more and more appealing. Not because I think it is a better cartridge, but just because more rifles are chambered for it. 

What do you guys think about Sako? Are they worth the money. the "85 hunter" can be had for around $1100.00 on Gunbroker... Or what about the Tikka? 

Thanks


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

ok... last thing.... what about if I just bought a NIB remington 700 and then had a custom barrel fitted to the action by a gunsmith? Because I am not familiar with custom work, pricing etc. I dont even know what a job like that would cost. Any ideas? If I were to go this route which I wouldnt think would be that bad, what caliber would be my best starting point? .243? I am not sure... Talk me into it, or out of it!! ha ha ha...

Thanks


----------



## steelers fan (Dec 5, 2004)

It's a model 700.. I bought it used at gander mt 2 years ago so I don't know exactly how old it is. it is stainless with a black synthetic stock and a leopold vx II on it, I'll post A pic of it when my son gets home..


----------



## tdduckman (Jan 17, 2001)

I am not an expert but I have Browning abolt in 260 rem.

this a great gun/ammo combo, it puts 3 bullets in a circle less then the size of quarter at 100yds, with a leupold scope. low recoil, and just using factory ammo.



TD


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

Not expert on the origins of .257 Roberts but always wanted one; the .260 is excellent and is a .308 case necked down I believe.

You could buy any 700 in .308 and rebarrel it, the bolt face will be a perfect fit. Rebarreling is not crazy expensive plus you get your choice of any bbl make, length, twist, and taper you want. Maybe budget $400 or so including top grade bbl and expert gunsmith labor? Get a quote from your favorite shop.


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

jmoser said:


> Not expert on the origins of .257 Roberts but always wanted one...


The .257 Roberts was developed by Ned Roberts - a gun writer and "experimenter" circa. early 1930s - who necked down the 7 x 57 mm case to .257 caliber. In 1934 Remington began chambering one of its bolt action rifles for it. Winchester soon followed suit. It gained a sterling reputation for being a wonderful cartridge for deer, antelope and the like. It was ultimately eclipsed by Remington's "25/06" cartridge .

Hoppe's no.10


----------



## steelers fan (Dec 5, 2004)

I did alittle research, from what I'm reading Remington introduced the .260 in 1997 in the model 7 with a 20" barrel and the model 700 with a 24" barrel,I bought my son the model 700 bdlss. At one time Ruger offered the .260 in the model 77 which is A very nice rifle.


----------



## tjays (Nov 5, 2004)

My son shot his first buck when he was 10 with the .257 Roberts Ruger M77. Factory ammo is pricey at $30 a box. I have been reloading for him but have yet to get the group I want but were getting close. It is an older model (70's) and I would rather have a new M77 they have a much better trigger and three position safety system. That gun has been in the family for over 25 years and has killed alot of deer.


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

You used to be able to get the Remington 700 mountain LSS chambered in .260 Remington, you can still find them NIB periodically on Gunbroker. I have a model seven ss/syn in .260, great little guns. 

Kimber does not offer the 84m in either .260 or .257 Bob right now, although you can get the 84M classic select (nicer wood) in .257 

I don't have a .257 Roberts but I have a .250 Savage which is very similar balistically and is a shorter action cartridge. You can still find production rifles chambered for .250 Savage (250-3000) from a number of manufacturers including Remington currently (700 KS).


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Munsterlndr said:


> You used to be able to get the Remington 700 mountain LSS chambered in .260 Remington, you can still find them NIB periodically on Gunbroker. I have a model seven ss/syn in .260, great little guns.
> 
> Kimber does not offer the 84m in either .260 or .257 Bob right now, although you can get the 84M classic select (nicer wood) in .257
> 
> I don't have a .257 Roberts but I have a .250 Savage which is very similar balistically and is a shorter action cartridge. You can still find production rifles chambered for .250 Savage (250-3000) from a number of manufacturers including Remington currently (700 KS).


 
Thanks.. Yeah you can also get the Kimber 84m "Montana" in .257 roberts according to their website. Not sure what my brother is going to do. He really likes the versatility of the .260 because it can handle the heavier bullets, but rifles in .260 are few and far between. We will see.


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

MIoutdoorsjunkie said:


> Thanks.. Yeah you can also get the Kimber 84m "Montana" in .257 roberts according to their website. Not sure what my brother is going to do. He really likes the versatility of the .260 because it can handle the heavier bullets, but rifles in .260 are few and far between. We will see.


Have him look at a Tikka T3 in 6.5x55 Swede. The Swede is almost identical to the .260 Remington (same bullet diameter, similar ballistics)) and they have been killing reindeer and moose with that caliber for 100 years in Scandinavia. 

On edit; You asked about Sako's....I have a Sako 75 Finnlight ss/syn in .270 win., they are superb rifles. I own a lot of different guns but the Sako is probably the best quality production rifle that I own and is a joy to shoot.

Tikka is owned by Sako and they are made in the same factory I think. I've looked at several T3's and they are decent guns, although not as well finished as the Sako's are. Both have detachable mags which is a plus in my opinion but the Sako's mag is metal where the Tikka's is plastic. On the other hand, Tikka's are half the price so it's to be expected that there is a difference in quality. Tikka's could hold thier own with Remington, Savages and Rugers, in my opinion, in terms of quality.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Munsterlndr said:


> Have him look at a Tikka T3 in 6.5x55 Swede. The Swede is almost identical to the .260 Remington (same bullet diameter, similar ballistics)) and they have been killing reindeer and moose with that caliber for 100 years in Scandinavia.
> 
> On edit; You asked about Sako's....I have a Sako 75 Finnlight ss/syn in .270 win., they are superb rifles. I own a lot of different guns but the Sako is probably the best quality production rifle that I own and is a joy to shoot.
> 
> Tikka is owned by Sako and they are made in the same factory I think. I've looked at several T3's and they are decent guns, although not as well finished as the Sako's are. Both have detachable mags which is a plus in my opinion but the Sako's mag is metal where the Tikka's is plastic. On the other hand, Tikka's are half the price so it's to be expected that there is a difference in quality. Tikka's could hold thier own with Remington, Savages and Rugers, in my opinion, in terms of quality.


Thanks.... If he doesnt mind ythe price tag, I will definitely have him check out the Sako. 

Good news... I just heard that Savage is going to be releasing 6 models chambered in .260 Remington for 2011. 

Took this off the savage shooters website. 

_____________________________________________
*Model 10 BA:* All short-action models will now have the same Magpul PRS buttstock that the big .338 has.

*Model 10 FP* will now have a threaded muzzle and be called Model 10 FP-SR (suppressor ready). We are also adding five rimfire suppressor-ready models.

*Model 12 Long Range Precision:* HS Precision fiberglass stock, heavy matte blued barrel 260 rem, 6.5 creedmore, 243 win.

*Model 14/114* in Stainless

*Model 16/116 Bear Hunter*: (Specs. From Dick Scorzafava) 21 bbl. Adjustable muzzle brake, fluted, medium-contour barrel, Mossy Oak Infinity stock, stainless. 325 WSM, 300 WSM, 300 Win Mag, 338 Win Mag.

*Model 11/111 Lightweight Hunter:* short-action 5.5 lbs., long-action 6 lbs.

New 12 gauge slug gun 

*Model 25* with new synthetic stock option

*EDGE:* Due to a trademark conflict, effective Nov. 1, this rifle will be called the AXIS. A stainless steel option has been added to the lineup as well.

*New calibers:*

6.5 Creedmoor (10 Predator, 11 Long Range Hunter, 16 FCSS)

******260 Rem. (10 Predator, 11 Long Range Hunter, Lightweight Hunter, 11 FCNS, 12 LRP, 16 FCSS)

*7.62 x 39 (11 FCNS)

22 Hornet, 222 Rem, 5.45 x 39, 5.7 x 28 (Model 25)


----------



## ken powell (Sep 16, 2008)

260 rem is good medicine for deer. Glad to hear someone is going to chamber it again, might bring down the priice of ammo. I got the model 7 for my wife. That is one nice gun. Been shooting the 140 core locks.


----------

